# Period Pain



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Apologies as I know this isn't really what this forum is about, but as there are a lot of women members and there's a lot of traffic on this forum I just wondered if anyone has any advice thay can pass on. 
My 16 year old daughter is literally doubled up in pain with her period. It doesn't happen every time, but nearly. The only thing that calms the pain a bit is Termalgin, but when it's really bad it doesn't really do the job and I'd really like to find a more nature friendly way of beating the pain. She's very young to be taking high doses of pain killers, don't you think?
By the way, she's a tough cookie and has a high pain threshold as two hospital stays have shown us, so she's not just being a whinger.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The pain is getting out of control!!!
Please eliminate the other posts!!


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Im afraid there is not a real "more natural" way. Extreme period pains occur regularly. For the moment my only idea are different pain killers. Beside Termalgin (paracetamol and codeine), there are other combination pain relief medications, for example Ibuprofen and codeine (for example the Nurofen extra strong contain this combination). All these combinations have risks when taken long-term and need to be used in consideration (they might work less and less over the years). But for many women they are the only relief.

Of course it´s very important that a gynecologist checked your daughter out and made sure the pain isn´t caused by something else.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The contraceptive pill is one of the best cures for that!! It sorted me out and my grown up daughters

jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Seb* said:


> Im afraid there is not a real "more natural" way. Extreme period pains occur regularly. For the moment my only idea are different pain killers. Beside Termalgin (paracetamol and codeine), there are other combination pain relief medications, for example Ibuprofen and codeine (for example the Nurofen extra strong contain this combination). All these combinations have risks when taken long-term and need to be used in consideration (they might work less and less over the years). But for many women they are the only relief.
> 
> Of course it´s very important that a gynecologist checked your daughter out and made sure the pain isn´t caused by something else.


Thanks for the ideas.
I seem to remember smth about not taking the same pain killer all the time, that it's better to alternate. Is that right?

And yes, we will have to go to thhe gynacologist.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> The contraceptive pill is one of the best cures for that!! It sorted me out and my grown up daughters
> 
> jo xxx


 
Yes, that is what is normally prescribed, isn't it?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

........... you cant beat a hot water bottle and snuggling down with a warm drink, the tv and your knees up

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> ........... you cant beat a hot water bottle and snuggling down with a warm drink, the tv and your knees up
> 
> Jo xxx


That's what she was doing, but she couldn't lie down. She could only be hunched up, until the "drugs" finally started having an effect


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't know why I opened this topic as a man (probably wasn't sure what it was about as period can have different meanings) but having read this anyway... I recall an article in a Belgian online paper about a quite new but apparently very effective pill against menstrual pain. I didn't read the article in the paper for obvious reasons, but I can look it up for you if you want. Then a translator page should easily translate the content.

Mind the newspaper has a bit of a "The Sun" esque reputation but for all health related articles they tend to corporate with a magazine that's generally more serious. I, having a different chronical issue (frequent depressions since childhood), have found some articles in that paper quite interesting ... I haven't read the one on period pain but I can search the article if you wish, if you read it it will soon enough be clear if it's to be taken seriously or not.

Have you visited the local doctor for advise yet? I often heard horror stories about the health care here in Spain until I first needed the GP myself and was actually quite pleasantly surprised: level of English was decent enough, they were friendly, and the medication given worked very well.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

a hot bath is another one that helps

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gerrit said:


> I don't know why I opened this topic as a man (probably wasn't sure what it was about as period can have different meanings) but having read this anyway... I recall an article in a Belgian online paper about a quite new but apparently very effective pill against menstrual pain. I didn't read the article in the paper for obvious reasons, but I can look it up for you if you want. Then a translator page should easily translate the content.
> 
> Mind the newspaper has a bit of a "The Sun" esque reputation but for all health related articles they tend to corporate with a magazine that's generally more serious. I, having a different chronical issue (frequent depressions since childhood), have found some articles in that paper quite interesting ... I haven't read the one on period pain but I can search the article if you wish, if you read it it will soon enough be clear if it's to be taken seriously or not.
> 
> Have you visited the local doctor for advise yet? I often heard horror stories about the health care here in Spain until I first needed the GP myself and was actually quite pleasantly surprised: level of English was decent enough, they were friendly, and the medication given worked very well.


Hi Gerrit,
Curiosity will get you in some strange situations, eh? Speaking to faceless women about period pain for example!!

If the article is easy to find, give me the link, anything is interesting to read. Don't worry if you can't find it though.

Our doctor is quite good, but is what I would classify as a typical doctor here (don't know what others think). What I mean is that she will only treat the symptoms and doesn't seem to have the slightest inclination to find out the cause of an illness. Now, if the patient has meningitis, that's actually quite good 'cos you don't want someone dithering around wondering how the child contracted the disease, you want antibiotics in the jugular vein NOW! (my daughter aged 3) But if someone has chronic back pain I'd really like to know what causes it and not just take anti inflamatories to get rid of the pain and mask the cause (my daughter aged 15) In the end I took her to a chiropracter which I have to pay for, but she's more or less pain free, and 100% drug free!
I will take her to the doctor though and try to find the cause.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

A colleague of mine once went to the GP with back aches. The doctor didn't leave his chair and just took notes. When my colleague asked if the dr shouldn't at least check his back, the answer was "I got pain in my hand already for years... You learn to live with it in the end". That sort of stories didn't exactly put me at ease when I first needed a doctor here in Spain, although so far I have been spared of such horror stories. Then the thing is I rarely need a regular doctor, I rarely get sick ... some very mild compensation for having needed psychiatrists and antidepressants most of my life, but I was surprised that the local shrink was very helpful and even quite fluent in English. My meds, which I've been taking for years, are a lot cheaper here compared to any country I used to live before. So I'd be reluctant to really complain about Spanish healthcare.


Anyways, I'll try to find the article for you. As I said, it comes from a newspaper notorious for its gossip, but sometimes some articles are useful, I guess when you put it in an online translator you'll rapidly enough see if it's useless or useful. I haven't read the article myself so don't dare to tell ; I hope it will be useful for you though.


One thing though... While I am probably the last person you should listen to on this topic and obviously no specialist by any means, from female friends who have similar problems I learnt that sometimes there simply is no cause. Some of them go through their period without the slightest hinder, others have issues every single time. But some of them visited a doctor and found out there was no specific health issue, they just had back luck with their periods without any underlying cause. I hope your daughter gets the right help. I can imagine it must be hard to go through this so regularly.

As for drugs... Well, I've been on antidepressants, sleeping medication and medication for my OCD for well over 10 years, and while being drug-free sounds fantastic I am quite glad the medication is there. Sometimes having to take meds is just a necessary evil. It's a bit unhandy sometimes, for sure, but it fades in comparison to the issues I'd have if I wouldn't take them. I can imagine this goes for any chronicle health issue. I accepted I'll have these meds probably for the rest of my life, better that than to have pains for the rest of my life though. All I'm saying is, I wouldn't dramatise relying on medication as long as that medication is really effective because the benefits make the slight discomfort of having to take the meds fade in comparison. Again something that I would imagine goes for any chronicle health issue.


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

What about learning some self-hypnosis and bio-feedback? Also learn some meditation (kind of like self-hypnosis) techniques. I say this because I really prefer "natural" remedies as much as possible. That said, I ended up starting my daughter on the pill (with doc's recommendation, of course) when she was about 16, because she was having very terrible pain as is your daughter. As Jo said, it really helps lower the amount of pain and sometimes the duration and flow. All the best!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Ketonal is a good muscle relaxant, but it may be a prescription drug.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Thank you so much for your replies.

Gerrit


> Sometimes having to take meds is just a necessary evil.


Yes, you're right of course!

JBoden


> Ketonal is a good muscle relaxant,


 I'll ask about it. Is that Spain or UK??
Maddalena


> What about learning some self-hypnosis and bio-feedback?


Sounds interesting - What *is* bio feedback????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I really feel for her Pesky - I was the same as a youngster, and my 14 year old has the occasional really bad month, too

I get her to do the sort of breathing exercises I used in childbirth - they relax her enough to get by with taking paracetamol usually, with the addition of ketoprofen (ketonal) if really really bad

weather permitting she will go for a swim, too - the water is relaxing (like jo's suggestion of a bath) & the exercise helps too

at least you believe her - my mum just told me to put up with it - didn't believe how bad it was until I actually passed out with the pain in the middle of the supermarket!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> JBoden, I'll ask about it. Is that Spain or UK??


Sorry, I don't understand your question.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> Sorry, I don't understand your question.


I think she means the ketonal


I get ketoprofeno here in Spain - same thing


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I think she means the ketonal. I get ketoprofeno here in Spain - same thing


I don't know the brand names for this medicine. I was prescribed the tablets in Poland. They were magic, but be warned they should be used sparingly otherwise one could become dependant on them!
There is also Ketonal Gel (something like Deap Heat) which can be used as a muscle relaxant.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> I don't know the brand names for this medicine. I was prescribed the tablets in Poland. They were magic, but be warned they should be used sparingly otherwise one could become dependant on them!
> There is also Ketonal Gel (something like Deap Heat) which can be used as a muscle relaxant.



ketoprofeno is the generic name in Spain

they are brilliant - I have them prescribed for my hip problems (cheaper to buy them over the counter though)

I also get an ibuprofeno gel called Solvium which works the same way - have been known to rub that on dd's back


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I really feel for her Pesky - I was the same as a youngster, and my 14 year old has the occasional really bad month, too
> 
> I get her to do the sort of breathing exercises I used in childbirth - they relax her enough to get by with taking paracetamol usually, with the addition of ketoprofen (ketonal) if really really bad
> 
> ...



I'll bet she's better this morning, I hope so! 

Who'd be a woman eh??? It may help your daughter to know that its a world wide, common problem. Seeing a gynae is a good idea, but I'm certain that altho he/she may have a solution, there'll be nothing serious found! Tell your daughter "welcome to womanhood" !!!!! We know and understand what she's going thru. Fun innit!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'll bet she's better this morning, I hope so!
> 
> Who'd be a woman eh??? It may help your daughter to know that its a world wide, common problem. Seeing a gynae is a good idea, but I'm certain that altho he/she may have a solution, there'll be nothing serious found! Tell your daughter "welcome to womanhood" !!!!! We know and understand what she's going thru. Fun innit!
> 
> Jo xxxx


WeeeLL, Not that good - she's not going riding this morning and she's probably missed 3 classes in 2 years, but no, nothing like yesterday, thank goodness.
I'm pretty confident that nothing will be found by the gynae, but you have to go, don't you?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> at least you believe her - my mum just told me to put up with it - didn't believe how bad it was until I actually passed out with the pain in the middle of the supermarket!


Well, there's nothing like proving your point,eh? 




> I get her to do the sort of breathing exercises I used in childbirth - they relax her enough to get by with taking paracetamol usually, with the addition of ketoprofen (ketonal) if really really bad


Hmmm, I never learnt the breathing exercises, 'cos she was premature. You see, problematic right from the beginning!!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry she is going through such horrible pain, Pesky. If she suffers a lot from severe period pain, maybe you could ask the gynae for a test for endometriosis?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> Sorry she is going through such horrible pain, Pesky. If she suffers a lot from severe period pain, maybe you could ask the gynae for a test for endometriosis?


That's a really good point Caz.I - especially if she's particularly "heavy" as well. God, we're cursed us girls aren't we. Hopefully they'll give her an ecografia (ultrasound scan) to see what's up - but do push to get it sorted PW. It's no joke feeling like crap on a monthly basis, poor love.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> WeeeLL, Not that good - she's not going riding this morning and she's probably missed 3 classes in 2 years, but no, nothing like yesterday, thank goodness.
> I'm pretty confident that nothing will be found by the gynae, but you have to go, don't you?


actually riding is supposed to be particularly good exercise for period pain


but yes, as the others say - best to get her checked out - especially if they're heavy or 'clotty'



have we driven the guys away yet do you think


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Thanks to all for your help. Will take all your recommendations into account.
It's getting a tad gruesome now, so perhaps we should call it a day??!!


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I promised the links so here goes ... Never thought I'd ever search for newspaper articles on menstruation, but well, ... Again, keep in mind the paper has a reputation for gossip, however with some weeding you can easily separate the serious/useful articles from the ones that are of no use. I hope this falls in the "useful" category ; I didn't read the article myself but just spotted the titles.


Article 1

Article 2


Use a reliable translator tool to translate from Dutch into English. If needed, I can try to translate it but then it'd be a literal translation as obviously I'm not well-placed to give reliable advice myself...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gerrit said:


> I promised the links so here goes ... Never thought I'd ever search for newspaper articles on menstruation, but well, ... Again, keep in mind the paper has a reputation for gossip, however with some weeding you can easily separate the serious/useful articles from the ones that are of no use. I hope this falls in the "useful" category ; I didn't read the article myself but just spotted the titles.
> 
> 
> Article 1
> ...


Thankyou so much for looking out these articles. I'm in touch with a Dutch guy who gives class in the same company as me, but I don't think I'll ask him to translate as I haven't actually met him yet. It would be a case of "Hi pleased to meet you can you translate this article about mestruation for me???!!!"

In case anyone is interested in alternatives to pain killers...
I have looked up the subject and have found rasberry and ginger tea mentioned a lot, there are some homeopathic remedies too that I can ask a friend about as she is trained in homeopathy, and I'm going to enquire about acupuncture too.


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Thank you so much for your replies.
> 
> Gerrit
> 
> ...


Bio feedback is part of the self hypnosis procedure. You learn which mental relaxation techniques are lowering your pain, and focus on those. It's guided self-help. You can start with a psychologist/therapist, or I suppose just get started with a book on the topic. A lot of people don't bother with it because, of course, it takes effort on your part..not just popping a pill. Of course, in the end it serves you very well in managing all types of pain. Yoga would possibly help also in terms of isolating muscle groups that you stretch, relax, etc. Listen, I'm not trying to be preachy!! I had terrible sciatica a few years ago..managed some of the pain with the above techniques as well as chiropractic and massage, but in the end had to go to a doc and got some anti-inflammatories and muscle relaxers. But doc was impressed by how much pain I could "meditate" away. Also maybe Tai Chi, which is also called moving meditation.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Maddalena said:


> Bio feedback is part of the self hypnosis procedure. You learn which mental relaxation techniques are lowering your pain, and focus on those. It's guided self-help. You can start with a psychologist/therapist, or I suppose just get started with a book on the topic. A lot of people don't bother with it because, of course, it takes effort on your part..not just popping a pill. Of course, in the end it serves you very well in managing all types of pain. Yoga would possibly help also in terms of isolating muscle groups that you stretch, relax, etc. Listen, I'm not trying to be preachy!! I had terrible sciatica a few years ago..managed some of the pain with the above techniques as well as chiropractic and massage, but in the end had to go to a doc and got some anti-inflammatories and muscle relaxers. But doc was impressed by how much pain I could "meditate" away. Also maybe Tai Chi, which is also called moving meditation.


Don't worry about being preachy. I'm interested in all kinds of ideas. I do yoga myself, but my daughter isn't very interested and besides which when this comes on she doesn't want to move. I think she may be too young to settle to the idea of meditation and self hypnosis, but I'll definitely keep it in mind, so thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Don't worry about being preachy. I'm interested in all kinds of ideas. I do yoga myself, but my daughter isn't very interested and besides which when this comes on she doesn't want to move. I think she may be too young to settle to the idea of meditation and self hypnosis, but I'll definitely keep it in mind, so thanks for the ideas.


Hi Pesky: I agree..it is pretty difficult for young girls to really be motivated to focus enough..I'm sure I would have soundly rejected all that stuff at her age! However, I always look at it as planting a tiny seed...somewhere down the road, hopefully she'll think "Hmmm, what did that old hippy tell me about pain management??" I was/am a huge fan of Bruce Lee and started martial arts (tae kwon do) when I was about 20 and started learning about measured breathing, etc and became very interested. My ex-hubby did his doctoral thesis on hypnosis and bio-feedback..which is why I know something about it..haha Actually, one New Year's Eve we almost burned his parents' house down accidentally..I won't say how..
but after the firemen had left, he suggested we all do some guided muscle relaxation to calm down, and it worked!


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Pesky, if you find it a bit uncomfortable to ask the dutch guy for translation... Dutch is my mothertongue, I'd be happy to translate the articles for you if the online translator isn't clear enough. The risk is why people watching me ask me why the heck I read articles on menstruation, but then I am creative with answers generally  If you need translation help, just let me know.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gerrit said:


> Pesky, if you find it a bit uncomfortable to ask the dutch guy for translation... Dutch is my mothertongue, I'd be happy to translate the articles for you if the online translator isn't clear enough. The risk is why people watching me ask me why the heck I read articles on menstruation, but then I am creative with answers generally  If you need translation help, just let me know.


 
Don't worry. Google translate did a pretty good job!
The first article was about some kind of surgical procedure involving a balloon (!!), which is going to be a non starter for my daughter ! And the other was about a new drug produced by the company Vantia which may be available from 2014. So thanks very much for the info, very interesting.

(By the way, I met the Dutch guy the very next day at 7:30 in the morning. Couldn't help smiling as I shook hands with him!)


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorry it wasn't anything useful at this point. As I said, I just saw the articles titles but didn't read them myself. I did remember advertisements for some meds that help against all sorts of aches (headaches, stomach aches, and yes menstrual pains) ; something closely related to the likes of aspirines but more enhanced as it was helpful against different types of pains (at least, that's what the commercial said)


----------

